# Use of magnifier



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Is it possible to use a magnifier lense in front of the camera lens for a better macro shot? I tried it many ways but it didn't matter whether I used or not. It did not add more than the camera's optical zoom function.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

An example to a magnifier set up:


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I was able to take shots from a toy microscope to be able to identify the moss type I have:



















I remember that I was focusing on the image on the lense in the microscope. On the other hand when taking a photo from the magnifier to have a clear image I need to go through the magnifier and focus on the object itself. May be that's why the magnifier did not help in my case.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I was using 2,5X magnifier but the note below says to start with 5X. I have two 2,5X magnifiers. I combined them to have a 5X effect but the image was not good.



juz in Hiptop Photo Hunt Fun Forum said:


> Another helpful tool can be a common handheld magnifier. It should be used religiously if you want to have sharpness and clarity in extreme closeups, print or written text, and small items. I would suggest a minimum strength of 5x magnification. You basically hold the magnifier in front of your camera to "enhance" the camera focus to get a clear photo.
> You can probably pick one up at your local hobby or craft shop, from eBay, or several other online retailers. A personal favorite (and also one used by many other users) is a 3 lens magnifier found at Radio Shack, Catalog # 63-1311. Here are a couple of example photo's, taken approximately 6" from the object.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I also use a Craft store magnifier. By using the 5x spot I can enhance the closeness of the object. However the only draw back is, with the magnifying glass the object had to be within an inch of the glass for best results.









_Without Magnify glass_









_With Magnifying Glass (5x)_

-John N.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

John, I tried with 2X2,5 lenses many times but could not see any difference at all. Using a magnifier inevitably gives the advantage that you can take the picture from a distance. But as I get closer to the object with a naked camera same resolution is reached. My camera can shoot from 2cm. If I can catch the object from 2 cm it is great. As I get farther the object becomes smaller and this disadvantage seems to be compensated with the magnifier. But it seems the magnifier helps only reach the 2cm effect in my case.


----------

